# Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" in a 55 gallon?



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

So I am looking for input on this.

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" is listed in the 55 gallon cookie cutter section.

However I have seen a few posts of people saying not to stock them in a 55 (48x12x18) Are they too aggressive? Do they get too big?

What do you think? I've heard dwarf mbuna that grow up to 4-5 inches are fine for 55 gallon. The Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) is 5-6 inches. Or does it grow even larger than that?


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Most people will say that they are simply too big for a 55. I, on the other hand, have kept them in a 55 with zero problems. They are one of the more docile mbuna - but they can turn ugly on each other in the blink of an eye (like every other species).

5-6 inches is the normal adult's maximum size.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guams said:


> Most people will say that they are simply too big for a 55. I, on the other hand, have kept them in a 55 with zero problems. They are one of the more docile mbuna - but they can turn ugly on each other in the blink of an eye (like every other species).
> 
> 5-6 inches is the normal adult's maximum size.


+1. I had my old trio in a 40 breeder for a while and it just wasn't big enough. The male ended up wrecking the girls. The 55 may be a bit better, but I don't think it will make a huge difference.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

Had both them in 4' tanks...they seem to prefer the upper portions of the tanks and i never had any problems...they bred regularly....had them in with Lab. sp. Hongi, Lab. Caureleus, Mel. Mainganos. The issue there is, they are bigger so the poop a lot, keep up with your water changes to keep nitrates low and pH high enough (if you live in a high pH water area, if not keep up with your buffering).


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so far the options have been to give it a try.

I guess I don't understand why size is an issue with an Acei that gets up to 6" when there are plenty of other Mbuna that are recommended for a 55 gallon (RZs, labs, hara, rusties) that grow up to 5". Does that one extra inch make that much of a difference?

If it helps, the tank is PFS and lace rock, over filtered, 8.0 PH from the tap. Stocking will/would be 8 Acei, 8 RZs, and 6 syno multis. The RZ and Acei would be added as juveniles and culled down to 1:4 or 1:5 breeding harem.

Thanks for the input, more is welcome!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I had them in a 90 and they grew to be over 6 inches and made the tank look small. They are not aggressive. A 55 is only 12 inches wide and it won't give them much room to turn around. Personally, I think they belong in a 6-foot tank.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

I got away with one male and two females...they were not very aggressive in my tank, the male was not that mean to the females. they bred, they ate...you're call in the end though.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

With a 55 it isn't the 4 ft length that matters, it's the 12 in width. If a fish is 6 in then there's just not much room front to back for him. That would be my concern with Acei and similar sized adult fish.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Acei make a 55 look tiny. I like my fish to be in proportion to the tank. If I was stocking a 55, I'd go with the smaller mbunas...Cynos, Rusties, Demasoni, or Saulosi, etc. Just my .02


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

120 minimum for there size and social behavior group of six large adults or more in a tank is amazing


----------

